# New gal in town



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

hey guys....i just found this forum and wanted to say hi. i'm 21 and i've been fishing in florida for 20 years. a little actually on the water but mostly from shore so i thought this site would be great. there were quite a few years that i didn't do too much fishing but i've gotten back into it over the past couple years. the only problem is trying to get my boyfriend to go out fishin with me.. i'm sure for some of y'all it's probly the other way around...lol.... alright just wanted to say hi and you'll see me posting on here now


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome to the board, it's a good one. Looks like you are in good fishin' territory around St. Lucie. What do you normally fish for?


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

all depends where i want to spend the day or night........bridges hold some great snapper action at the right tide......also both red and black drum.....snook congregate under lighted ones at night too......HUGE schools! there is even a spot under the south bridge that you can sight cast out to for tarpon  the beach at the house of refuge is good for some pretty big sheepshead, sharks are everywhere, when it cools off we get major flounder at the south jetty, trout and refish are a staple at any grass flats along a1a


----------



## fshnful (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome! Are you sure that you want a boyfriend that doesn't fish much besides I thought that was a sin against the men by not fishing. just kidding. I would love for my girlfiend to fish with me but cannot always have the best of both worlds. Good fishing.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah i've been getting that alot about the bf that doesn't fish.....he likes fresh i like salt we agree to disagree. (i just go out with our/his guy friends....oh he loves that..... j/k) thanx for the welcome


----------



## fshnful (Jun 1, 2005)

fish is fish along as he is not against fishing he is ok.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the Board BrandyFish. Keep us up to speed on what you might be getting into in your neck of the woods.  If I'm not into them it's always great to here someone else is.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

All you single boy's need to calm down


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

thanx for the warm welcome boys... i'll let you know how i do this weekend.. or tonight if i get outa work early enough


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

welcome to the club Brandyfish.....

The best way to get your boy friend hooked to fishing is to have catch a biiiiiiig one, then he'll get hooked forver  ....


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

i could set him up on a shark....the problem is convincing him to get out there to catch it


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have the same problem with my wife. the best way is to go with a group of friends, so if you didn't catch anything, you'll still have fun.... try that, it works.


----------



## fshnful (Jun 1, 2005)

come on reelbehind. It's not every day you get to meet a girl that likes to fish as much as we do.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the Board, Brandyfish.
There are some great people here.
What area do you fish mainly? it sounded like Sebastian Inlet and around that area.
Well keep us up to date on the fishing
Thanks, the Boatless fisherman


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you boatless.......i don't usually fish sebastian it's about an hour away from me. i usually fish the fort pierce inlet, north beach, south bridge, and flats along the indian river in st lucie and martin....there is also a beach by the house of refuge in sewells point i love goin to....
i am going out tonight so i will let you know tomorrow


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Fishing areas*

The Refuges you speak of, is that the one on Hobe Sound Beach and if so that is a great fishing location I myself have fished that beach many times and done very well. I also like Fort Piece I fish both South and North sides of the inlet, I perfer North because of the state park, it is a great park and I have done well fishing all of the areas in and around the park, jetty park is nice to. You have a great area to fish, I am in Fort Lauderdale but fish that area and will look forward to reading your fishing adventures and they will let me know when to jump in my Jeep and go fishing in and around that area.
Your will reports will be most appreciated, thanks in advance and Tightlines for tonight.
the Boatless Fisherman


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Lucky*

Hey guys...I gotta gal that likes to fish. In fact, she usually skunks my butt! Course, that's because I made the rigs and have to cast out for her, and by the time I get started on another rod, she's already hooked up!!! I'm just going to have to get a little faster baiting and casting!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

fshnful said:


> come on reelbehind. It's not every day you get to meet a girl that likes to fish as much as we do.


That's why i married mine


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

boatless....the house of refuge is just north of bathtub out in sewells point (stuart area) it's not in hobe sound....i'll have to make a drive down to hobe sound one of these days to check out the beaches....as for my report from last night, i put it in a new thread....hope anyone that went out did better than i did


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

Reelbehind said:


> That's why i married mine


Yep, me to. It was a definate factor. Mine is also a very excellent Fisher and camps for days with me. Makes for a good relationship if they like to fish, if not the rods gather dust or they are calling so much you can't fish.


Brandyfish, 
They have a refuge north of Hobe beach. Yea if you ever get the chance and you like fishing from the beach its great there, one of the best beaches I have fished here in the south.


----------

